# Exclusive Show-Only Pricing for MkIII Audi TT/TTS Hardware & Software at Wuste!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
Headed to Wuste European Car Festival in Las Vegas next weekend? So are we!

This is your chance to take advantage of exclusive show-only pricing on 034Motorsport Performance Software & Hardware Upgrades for your Audi or Volkswagen. These prices are only available at Wuste, so make sure to stop by the 034Motorsport booth first thing Saturday!

*Wuste Show-Only Pricing*

Performance ECU Software - *Up to $300 Off!* (Pre-Order Required)

1.8T
2.0 TSI (EA888 Gen 1)
2.0T (EA888 Gen 3)
2.7T
3.0 TFSI
4.2T
Performance TCU Software - *Up to $200 Off!* (Pre-Order Required)

DQ250
DL501
034Motorsport Hardware Upgrades - 10% Off!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing you all this weekend!


----------

